# Best way from San Jose to Santa Cruz?



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

In college, 30 years ago, I did it a few times on Highway 9, but I don't know anything about what's happened with development, traffic patterns etc., and as I remember, a lot of that road has no shoulder at all. Is it rideable, or is there a better way?
I'll be starting from near Camden and Meridian, so Los Gatos is just a short shot over Blossom Hill Road, but I'm not sure where to go from there.
---Thanks


----------



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

*Check out Chain Reaction's website*

Chain Reaction Bicycles has a ton of routes. Scroll to the bottom and look for the 'ride maps' pull down menu. Might be in there...

I've been wanting to do that ride this summer as well.


----------



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

*Hope this helps...*

http://www.chainreaction.com/lascride.htm


----------



## PmbH (Sep 4, 2003)

*Old Santa Cruz to Soquel/SJ*

Do you mind riding on smooth dirt a little ways?

From Los Gatos, take the creek-trail (dirt) to Lexington. Ride Old Santa Cruz --> Summit --> Soquel/San Jose road... Drops you right in Capitola. There's also a water district service road (dirt) that climbs to Summit from the same area, if you don't like Old Santa Cruz.

My advice - stay off Old Santa Cruz during commute times, and on warm weekends. The people driving this road to avoid 17 traffic are insane.


----------

